
Personal data on new mothers and babies sold to third parties - jackweirdy
https://www.ft.com/content/6954971e-5d3a-11e9-939a-341f5ada9d40
======
s1512783
BBC article for those who can't access FT:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47908222](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47908222)

